# Zombie tracking radar



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice! Love your idea, it's great


----------



## ScreamFX (Apr 7, 2011)

great thinking. I love new ideas.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

ScreamFX said:


> great thinking. I love new ideas.


Thanks. I had to come up with something for the beginning. The haunt is ready and my mind just keeps going.


----------



## cinemafreak (Nov 11, 2012)

Very Clever


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks. I'm sure there could be improvements. This was simple and easy to build.


----------



## frightrisk (Oct 30, 2008)

*Improvements*



darkmaster said:


> Thanks. I'm sure there could be improvements. This was simple and easy to build.


The only improvement I can think of is several more groups of LEDs and they light progressively from the top towards the center position. A simple decade counter or something could work so that as the thing spins and hits the switch, group 1 on the outside lights, then the next spin a group closer in lights. You already have the diodes and current limiting resistors, all you need is more diodes and resistors, a 4017 or 4022 chip and a pulldown resistor connected to the switch. You will probably need debounce in there though or one switch click might trigger the display to jump. A few ways to do that. A reliable way is just one more chip, a 555 configured as a monostable multi-vibrator; just 1 capacitor and 1 more resistor. The whole circuit would take less time than soldering the diodes. The only thing I haven't thought through is the current sourcing or sinking capability of these chips. They probably can't handle more than 1 or 2 LEDs, so you would need a transistor and resistor for each group of LEDs and take the output pins of the chip to the base of these switching transistors through the resistor and power the transistors from the source voltage. A cheap 2N222A should drive all the LEDs in a group you would need. If you had 4 groups of 9 diodes, that's 4 transistors.

You could create something that has zombies growing in numbers also. First sweep zombies on the edge at 12. Next sweep that group is closer and 2 more show up at the sides. That would probably require an Arduino to control  Or the disk with a slit could be a plexiglas disk painted semi-opaque. Now beneath that, could be a pattern with holes for the zombies with leds under each group of holes. Only 1 led could shine through 9 holes. So 1 LED per group of zombies. There is no more light under the disk. The disk has a line painted on it in day-glo and a couple of UV leds above the disk make it glow. Oh well, I am turning this into Iraq. You had a very clever, simple and creative idea. Congratulations!


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Very impressive.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Very creative, Love how simple it seems but very effective


----------

